# Rozzie Rae and Skinny Jeans Denim



## ThatIsThat (Jul 19, 2008)

I just saw this article about Rozzie Rae denim, whose site you can find here. She decided to make a line of flattering premium denim for curvy/plus sizes, and they look pretty good! 
Also, these jeans are supposedly really flattering and go up to a size 38" waist. Based on the pictures, they make your butt look amazing :eat2:

Hope that helps anyone looking for the perfect pair


----------



## Tooz (Jul 19, 2008)

Erm, no offense but that is like barely (if at all) plus size...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, there's no way they're gonna fit me, but at least they're acknowledging that waists come bigger than 26".


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 20, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Erm, no offense but that is like barely (if at all) plus size...


Size 14 (34" pant size) + is considered plus size  While they might not extend too far into the plus sizes, it's still technically "plus." So for someone in the size 14-18 range, these jeans are great :happy:


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Size 14 (34" pant size) + is considered plus size  While they might not extend too far into the plus sizes, it's still technically "plus." So for someone in the size 14-18 range, these jeans are great :happy:



Honey, I know you're trying to be helpful, but many women here don't wear that size, or even close to it. For some, this may just be a reminder that they're "too fat" for what some people consider "plus size." I haven't been a size 18 since the 3rd grade. Yes, 3rd grade.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 20, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Honey, I know you're trying to be helpful, but many women here don't wear that size, or even close to it. For some, this may just be a reminder that they're "too fat" for what some people consider "plus size." I haven't been a size 18 since the 3rd grade. Yes, 3rd grade.


Well then I apologize if you and/or others were offended, but I think it was pretty clear I was just trying to help anyone who _could_ use those jeans  And, there are FFA's on here who aren't necessarily "plus size" who could check them out as well!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 20, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Size 14 (34" pant size) + is considered plus size  While they might not extend too far into the plus sizes, it's still technically "plus." So for someone in the size 14-18 range, these jeans are great :happy:



But to be "technical" size 14 is a missy size. 16 is where plus sizes actually start. 

And to be honest, size 14 is not considered "plus" sized by anyone who actually is plus sized. 

It's only the size 12 and under crowd that refers to size 14 as a "plus size".


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> But to be "technical" size 14 is a missy size. 16 is where plus sizes actually start.
> 
> And to be honest, size 14 is not considered "plus" sized by anyone who actually is plus sized.
> 
> It's only the size 12 and under crowd that refers to size 14 as a "plus size".



Thank you, Sandie. It always helps when someone with authority says something.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah, not being a pants-wearer i tried to do some conversions between the avenue size chart and the one on this site - it looks like they go up to roughly a size 22? am i totally wrong here?
point is: 22 seems like a really weird size-ceiling. like most places that bother to make plus sizes at all usually go up to at least 26.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2008)

...also doesn't pretty much every jeans manufacturer go up to around these sizes? hell, levi's goes up to size 28 W. 
soooooo...what's so spesh?


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a size 18, actually.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 20, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Honey, I know you're trying to be helpful, but many women here don't wear that size, or even close to it. For some, this may just be a reminder that they're "too fat" for what some people consider "plus size." I haven't been a size 18 since the 3rd grade. Yes, 3rd grade.



honestly though, size 18 is plus sized. and by industry standards (and the world outside of dimensions) size 14 and 16 are considered plus sized. there are women here who could benefit from this post.. i don't think there is a thing on this board that says size 20whatever and up ONLY. actually, i don't even see a thing that says plus size fashion only. there is no reason for anyone to jump on this girl, there are plenty of people here who fit in that size range and might benefit from this post.

i'm passing the link on to a friend, she's super apple shaped and a size 16 and has an impossible time finding pants that fit right. since these are shape specific, they might work for her! thanks for the link cherchez!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel that people in that size range have plenty of options. *Shrug*


----------



## Ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I feel that people in that size range have plenty of options. *Shrug*



smaller bbws definitely do have more options than ssbbws, but that doesn't mean that they shouldn't be allowed to post links to things that are relevant to them or be made to feel bad about being smaller/posting a link.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 21, 2008)

Ivy said:


> smaller bbws definitely do have more options than ssbbws, but that doesn't mean that they shouldn't be allowed to post links to things that are relevant to them or be made to feel bad about being smaller/posting a link.



Well, I always had the impression this was more for people who...were on the bigger end of the scale. Y'know, above a 24 or 28 the pickings get so slim.


You can say I have a stick up my ass or whatever, I don't care-- I will always be...well, I'll snort with some kind of amusement when a skinny person posts something that goes to 18 and dubs it plus size. Yes, I know it is technically plus sized. However, so many places carry that size now that it's honestly not a big deal.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Well, I always had the impression this was more for people who...were on the bigger end of the scale. Y'know, above a 24 or 28 the pickings get so slim.
> 
> 
> You can say I have a stick up my ass or whatever, I don't care-- I will always be...well, I'll snort with some kind of amusement when a skinny person posts something that goes to 18 and dubs it plus size. Yes, I know it is technically plus sized. However, so many places carry that size now that it's honestly not a big deal.



i know all about slim pickins. i haven't worn pants since april or may because none of them fit me right.

i jumped around in the size 18-24 range from 5th grade up until the past year. i definitely still had all kinds of problems finding pants that fit me right. a shape specific jean like the OP posted probably would have been a life saver for me at the time. i was always in the market for a jean that fit my shape better and didnt gape in the back and fit tightly through the hips/thighs/calfs.

i didn't say you had a stick up your ass, and i don't think that at all. i just don't understand jumping on someone for posting a link that might not necessarily be helpful to you, but could be helpful for other people.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you, Ivy. I was only trying to be helpful, I didn't mean to cause such a stir :/


----------



## Tooz (Jul 21, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i know all about slim pickins. i haven't worn pants since april or may because none of them fit me right.
> 
> i jumped around in the size 18-24 range from 5th grade up until the past year. i definitely still had all kinds of problems finding pants that fit me right. a shape specific jean like the OP posted probably would have been a life saver for me at the time. i was always in the market for a jean that fit my shape better and didnt gape in the back and fit tightly through the hips/thighs/calfs.
> 
> i didn't say you had a stick up your ass, and i don't think that at all. i just don't understand jumping on someone for posting a link that might not necessarily be helpful to you, but could be helpful for other people.


 
There are many reasons. And initially, I wasn't jumping. lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Thank you, Ivy. I was only trying to be helpful, I didn't mean to cause such a stir :/



Girl, if I could fit my ass into those jeans I totally would. There are plenty of smaller BBWs, thin FFAs, and/or just fat friendly thin girls here that could make use of your post. 

Now....If you can find size 34 jeans for a papple shaped gal that hugs the thighs and booty without gaping at the waist and/or creating the much hated (at least by me) muffin top I'd be a mucho happy fat gal.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a hard time getting stuff in my size (16/18-20), so i'm forced to buy a lot of stuff on the webz. i know there are a lot of smaller bbws here who could benefit from the links. every contribution counts imo. 

if i had the money (which i don't right now) i would totally look into it!


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Girl, if I could fit my ass into those jeans I totally would. There are plenty of smaller BBWs, thin FFAs, and/or just fat friendly thin girls here that could make use of your post.
> 
> Now....If you can find size 34 jeans for a papple shaped gal that hugs the thighs and booty without gaping at the waist and/or creating the much hated (at least by me) muffin top I'd be a mucho happy fat gal.


I'll look into it  And though I'm smaller, I can sooo relate to the hugging thighs and booty yet gaping at the waist thing. So annoying >.< And it costs _way_ too much to get them altered.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

Nancygirl, these Paige jeans come in a size 34 and look to be super flattering, especially in the butt :eat2:

On the cheaper side, Levi's makes these Curvy jeans as well as these which seem to be the same jean but in bigger sizes.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Nancygirl, these Paige jeans come in a size 34 and look to be super flattering, especially in the butt :eat2:
> 
> On the cheaper side, Levi's makes these Curvy jeans as well as these which seem to be the same jean but in bigger sizes.



Not "jumping" on you, but that's a 34 waist, which is a size 14-16. Just fyi.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Not "jumping" on you, but that's a 34 waist, which is a size 14-16. Just fyi.


I'm aware


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I'm aware



The poster above asked for jeans in a "size 34", not a waist size 34 which is a 14/16. The ones you pointed out, will not come anywhere near fitting her. There is a very big difference in a size 14 and a size 34, like about 10 sizes, and a 150#.

CherchezLaFemme, I know your heart is in the right place, but it is probably a good idea to leave the finding of fat girl clothes to the fat girls. We understand our sizing needs better than any thin person could imagine, and likely know more resources for us than you realize.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> The poster above asked for jeans in a "size 34", not a waist size 34 which is a 14/16. The ones you pointed out, will not come anywhere near fitting her.
> 
> CherchezLaFemme, I know your heart is in the right place, but it is probably a good idea to leave the finding of fat girl clothes to the fat girls. We understand our sizing needs better than any thin person could imagine, and likely know more resources for us than you realize.



Normally when someone says size 34 jeans, they are referring to the waist size of the jeans, which, in most premium denim, goes from about 24 to 36/8. Jeans sizes and clothing sizes are very different, and I am well aware that size 34 jeans would not fit a size 34 clothing wearing person at all. I was interpreting her statement as jean size, so if she meant otherwise, than I apologize. 

And, I don't think there's anywhere in the rules that says that people can't try to help, even if they aren't the best at it


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Normally when someone says size 34 jeans, they are referring to the waist size of the jeans, which, in most premium denim, goes from about 24 to 36/8. Jeans sizes and clothing sizes are very different, and I am well aware that size 34 jeans would not fit a size 34 clothing wearing person at all. I was interpreting her statement as jean size, so if she meant otherwise, than I apologize.
> 
> And, I don't think there's anywhere in the rules that says that people can't try to help, even if they aren't the best at it



There is nothing wrong in trying to help, but when "helping" becomes offensive because the person wanting to help is clueless of what it takes to be actually helpful, then it becomes a problem.

Out in the thin world, yes I would agree with you, when a person says size 34 they mean waist size. But not here in the plus sized world. Here when a person says size 34, they mean something quite larger than the size 14 (waist size 34) that you refer to. 

So, again, as the moderator here, (and former fashion editor of 2 magazines for plus sized women), I am strongly suggesting that you leave the finding of fat girls clothes to the fat girls. We truly know our own market better than anyone. 

Sandie
/moderator


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

10-4, Sandie.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cute denim! I saw this article too and wondered if I can get my ass in them...? Think I might order a pair and give it a shot as I hate how the back of my jeans always gapes no matter what.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I'll look into it  And though I'm smaller, I can sooo relate to the hugging thighs and booty yet gaping at the waist thing. So annoying >.< And it costs _way_ too much to get them altered.



I can't tell you how I hate the gaping waist thing. If jeans didn't make my booty look good I wouldn't wear them. 




CherchezLaFemme said:


> Nancygirl, these Paige jeans come in a size 34 and look to be super flattering, especially in the butt :eat2:
> 
> On the cheaper side, Levi's makes these Curvy jeans as well as these which seem to be the same jean but in bigger sizes.



I would totally wear the Curvy Jeans. They look comfy and cute. If they start making them in my size I'll be the first on that band wagon. Thanks for looking. Nothing I like better than shopping 




CherchezLaFemme said:


> Normally when someone says size 34 jeans, they are referring to the waist size of the jeans, which, in most premium denim, goes from about 24 to 36/8. Jeans sizes and clothing sizes are very different, and I am well aware that size 34 jeans would not fit a size 34 clothing wearing person at all. I was interpreting her statement as jean size, so if she meant otherwise, than I apologize.
> 
> And, I don't think there's anywhere in the rules that says that people can't try to help, even if they aren't the best at it



Personally, I think you did just fine. If the rolls were reversed I'd likely make the same mistake as I've never shopped for skinny girl clothes. Cherchez, I give you an A for the effort not only nice but taking the time. Thanks.  





Sandie S-R said:


> There is nothing wrong in trying to help, but when "helping" becomes offensive because the person wanting to help is clueless of what it takes to be actually helpful, then it becomes a problem.
> 
> Out in the thin world, yes I would agree with you, when a person says size 34they mean waist size. But not here in the plus sized world. Here when a person says size 34, they mean something quite larger than the size 14 (waist size 34) that you refer to.
> 
> ...



I'm not offended in the least. In fact, as I said above I appreciate the effort she took to look for a perfect stranger. Anyone could have made the very same mistake in trying to help someone else. There are plenty of BBWs here who post suggestions about clothing that would either be too small or too big on me or stores that are not appropriate to me and my needs. Their intent is to help. If someone finds that offensive that's their issue. 

Since there are people here who _are_ often belittling and cruel for their own personal amusement that are able to walk amongst us I don't think one well intended person should be made to feel bad because she attempted to do a good deed.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Honey, I know you're trying to be helpful, but many women here don't wear that size, or even close to it. For some, this may just be a reminder that they're "too fat" for what some people consider "plus size." I haven't been a size 18 since the 3rd grade. Yes, 3rd grade.



Hey you know, from a smaller bbw point of view...I appreciate the link to the jeans.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 22, 2008)

Am I mistaken that there was a rule of some sort to post the size ranges in the post title when announcing a new store or online outfit? "Beejay's Boufant and Bustier Boutique - (1x - 6x)" This was a good system back in the day so that fatties like me can blow off such threads and save myself the added agony of visiting yet another stellar store that ignores me. Not sure if it was a general practice or something the moderators did for mercy's sake. I'd hate to see Chez blacklisted from posting good info that can benefit a few people here.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Am I mistaken that there was a rule of some sort to post the size ranges in the post title when announcing a new store or online outfit? "Beejay's Boufant and Bustier Boutique - (1x - 6x)" This was a good system back in the day so that fatties like me can blow off such threads and save myself the added agony of visiting yet another stellar store that ignores me. Not sure if it was a general practice or something the moderators did for mercy's sake.



If it wasn't a rule, it should be. I remember it and it DID help a lot.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 22, 2008)

There are enough rules around here, so I'm not gonna make it a "rule" per se. But it would be nice and just plain curteous to put size info in subject headers. 

Now, we need to move on from this.


----------

